# We Lost Our Rusty Tonight



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I am am so sorry for your loss! Big Hugs! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, cancer is evil, I'll never understand why it exists.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think that Rusty got his final wish of a day at home alone with his mom. I don't really know what else to say except that I know you will find great comfort from this forum during this trying time. ((((hugs))))


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP beautiful boy. Godspeed to you and your family.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry to hear of your beautiful boy Rusty's passing. Cancer is such a horrible disease, and so many of us share your grief here on the forum and so understand the empty feelings you nos have. Rest in peace sweet Rusty, healthy and happy running free at the bridge.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very very sorry.My golden girl, KayCee died as I held on May 25, 2008 while wiating for the vet to come release her. She had a gastrointestinal stromal tumor--the first my vet had ever seen in 20 years od surgery. She was 8 years, 9 months. Cancer in one form or another is taking way far to many of our beloved dogs and seems to be especially common in our beloved goldens.

You are right that Rusty is well and happy and what a ton of new friends to make, I know you heart is torn apart now and you will always miss that wonderful boy, but the pain does ease with time.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I started to cry reading about Rusty. He sounds like he was a wonderful dog and I'm so sorry to hear about him passing  I can tell he was lucky to have had you and I bet he is watching over you and your family while playing endless games of fetch with all of our furkids that are at the bridge too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Rusty. Mere words will not heal the pain you are feeling right now. All I can say is that many of us have felt that pain and are here for you. Run free at the bridge sweet Rusty! When the time is right I strongly suggest in opening your home to a new golden pup. Having been in your situation before I can assure you that puppy kisses are wonderful medicine.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I started to cry reading about Rusty. He sounds like he was a wonderful dog and I'm so sorry to hear about him passing  I can tell he was lucky to have had you and I bet he is watching over you and your family while playing endless games of fetch with all of our furkids that are at the bridge too.


I am crying too. I am so very sorry. Perhaps, your Rusty and my Goldie girl are celebrating the fact there are no thunderstorms at the bridge. May the passing of time ease your pain.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Kathi,

I am so sorry. This is by far the worse part of Goldens. They don't stay with us for a lifetime. We lost our redhead 13 year old Golden in February. I still shed tears like now reading about your heart breaking loss. Our Riker looked just like Rusty. I love the white face on Rusty he looks so stoic sitting in the snow.

I joined a month after losing Riker and the forum is a great place to help with grieving. We all understand what you are going through. Please upload some more photos for us to see and share some of your favorite moments of Rusty with us.

God Bless......


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your precious Rusty. He must have felt so peaceful having his mom and dad there with him as he began his journey to the Bridge. Wishing you strength and peace to get through this sorrowful time...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes after reading your post, filled with such love and heartache. I'm so sorry. Know that we'll be here to walk this sad path with you. I'm so glad you stayed home to be with him....... what a gift for you both. Godspeed sweet Rusty, and big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful handsome boy. We will say a prayer for you and your family. May your love and memories help to heal your pain from losing him. There are so many people here that have been thru this same thing with their pups and know your pain. As someone said to me that really stuck to me when my Beau passed. 
"He is still with you, now walking on silent paws". 
When you feel up to it, I hope you will post pictures and stories about Rusty.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear this..  Rest in peace sweet Rusty.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Rusty he is pain free now but i know only to well like most on this site how hard it is to lose your best friend.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty, I hope the happy memories you have will help you through this devastating time.


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh dear, crying for you here too, understanding only too well the heartache you are going through. So sorry to hear of the loss of your handsome boy Rusty. 
I sometimes think I am not going to read these bridge post any more but, having found this wonderful forum after I lost my beautiful golden and being on the receiving end of the kindness shown by the people here, I try to make sure I write on every one. Whilst nothing eases the pain itis heartwarming to know people care.
This little verse did help me at the time and I carried it everywhere. Hope it helps you too. 

*Although we may not be together*
*In the way we used to be*
*We are still connected *
*By a cord no eye can see*
*So whenever you need to find me*
*We are nevr far apart*
*If you look beyond the rainbow*
*And listen with your heart.*

Rusty, Run free without pain in a place where no thunderstorms gather.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Rusty was beautiful and will be missed.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Rusty whole and healthy again where there are no thunderstorms ...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Rusty. Thinking of you. RIP dear Rusty.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP Dusty!.
Just lost mine of the same thing and at the same age!.
So know,how it feels!.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind and caring thoughts and prayers. It is comforting to know that we are not alone in our sorrow, that so many of you have been where we are today. He was such a sweet boy, it is so hard to believe he is not here this morning bugging me for his breakfast. We have three other dogs, Sadie is our 12 yr. old Yellow Lab, Rocky is our 6 yr. old Toy Fox Terrier and Zippy is our 5 yr. old JRT/Rat Terrier mix. They all loved each other but Zippy and he were definite buds. I know they are missing their brother this morning as well. 

Here's my most favorite pic of Rusty and Zippy sleeping together:


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

golden&hovawart said:


> RIP Dusty!.
> Just lost mine of the same thing and at the same age!.
> So know,how it feels!.


I am so sorry to know you have just gone through the same thing, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I watched his slideshow, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL, I love that photo of Rusty and Zippy. They do look like the best of friends. How precious. In the middle of the night was my tough time. I have chronic back pain and I get up in the middle of the night. Riker would take care of me while I was on the couch or when I was getting a snack, LOL. It was amazing no matter how hard he was sleeping he would wake up with the crinkle of aluminum foil from the leftovers. Now if I get up in the middle of the night the new puppy runs upstairs and wakes up mommy to tell her daddy is up and hurting. 

I am glad you have Zippy, Rocky and Sadie to comfort each other.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this now. A very loving tribute to your beloved Rusty, made me cry also. He was a beautiful boy and I know how you miss him. I have said goodbye to three beloved goldens. It helps knowing they are pain free at the bridge. God bless you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

Dearest Kathi and family:

So very sorry to hear about Rusty. The picture of him and the little one is beyond precious.

To lose them is SO HARD and I know the pain, but like Debles said knowing they are free from pain and running and playing and waiting for us at the Bridge makes it easier.

My Rescued, Golden Ret. Smooch, will be 11 years old on Valentine's Day and she TOO IS PETRIFIED of Thunderstorms.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhh, this makes me cry  But I love it that he waited for your husband to come home and then left peacefully. I hope that brings you great comfort ... it certainly does me.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Truly sorry for the loss. Rusty was no doubt a beautiful and sweet boy. We're part of that large group who has traveled this road, and the heart still aches once in awhile. But you will receive tremendous support here from all of the members to help ease the pain and share memories of Rusty. 

Godspeed Rusty........sweet boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry and know how you are feeling right now. I lost my sweet red boy almost 3 years ago and I still think of him daily. The first few weeks are the hardest but soon you'll find yourself thinking of your sweet boy without a tear, but with a smile. To weather my grief storm, I immersed myself in everything Sam. I watched home movies, made a Sam collage, and wrote my memories of Sam in a journal. It helped tremendously. 

I was not a member of the Forum when Sam passed so I did not have the friendships and shoulders offered here, you do. Visiting here and reminiscing about your Sweet Rusty might be just the shoulder you need.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes there are no words...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Rusty. He was obviously a sweetheart and a pushover! Good looks too - all in one package.:smooch:

I love big red boys - I've had three and I have a medium red boy now.

I'm glad his passing was peaceful and I hope your grief eases. It is so hard to lose them, but the love and joy they give makes up for it. It is just always too soon, no matter how long is has been and no matter if we should "be prepared".


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run fast Rusty at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry - no words can heal your pain but good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. In time, the pain isn't as sharp and the memories help your heart heal.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

pburchins said:


> LOL, I love that photo of Rusty and Zippy. They do look like the best of friends. How precious. In the middle of the night was my tough time. I have chronic back pain and I get up in the middle of the night. Riker would take care of me while I was on the couch or when I was getting a snack, LOL. It was amazing no matter how hard he was sleeping he would wake up with the crinkle of aluminum foil from the leftovers. Now if I get up in the middle of the night the new puppy runs upstairs and wakes up mommy to tell her daddy is up and hurting.
> 
> I am glad you have Zippy, Rocky and Sadie to comfort each other.


What a sweet boy Riker was! He and Rusty sure do look alike. Rusty was the same way, he would always be there laying next to you if you were sick or hurting, he had to be close by. And don't try to sneak a snack at anytime, he was right there with that big red nose making sure he got his share! LOL What precious memories we have of our babies. I know there will be another Golden in our house, there is truly something special about them. Your puppy is absolutely adorable, what a sweet baby to already know to run up to tell mommy that daddy is hurting.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I am so sorry and know how you are feeling right now. I lost my sweet red boy almost 3 years ago and I still think of him daily. The first few weeks are the hardest but soon you'll find yourself thinking of your sweet boy without a tear, but with a smile. To weather my grief storm, I immersed myself in everything Sam. I watched home movies, made a Sam collage, and wrote my memories of Sam in a journal. It helped tremendously.
> 
> I was not a member of the Forum when Sam passed so I did not have the friendships and shoulders offered here, you do. Visiting here and reminiscing about your Sweet Rusty might be just the shoulder you need.


Hi Paula, it's nice to see that you are from MD too. I wonder if we are close to each other, we are in Glen Burnie. You are absolutely right, the comments from everyone are so heartwarming and comforting, it is so wonderful to know that so many others care about us and don't even know us. I've been saying for a while now that I wanted to do a scrapbook for Rusty and I think the time has come to get started. From what you've said I think it may help me get through the pain of losing him. Thank you so much for your caring thoughts.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

My sympathy to you all, humans and pups. Loved and cherished to the last breath, what a lovely peaceful way to leave. I know my other dogs grieve when a "sibling" passes. It takes a while for them to re-group.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

My heart aches for you. Rusty was a beautiful boy. That picture of him and Zippy is precious!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Rusty! I know what a difficult time this is for you and your family of dogs!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our big red boy in January to the same thing. He is in no more pain and running around happy and healthy. He will keep his eyes on you, until you see him again. Play hard at the bridge sweet Rusty.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

He was so lucky to have such great parents and family members and I am sure he knew that. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## hunter1226 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of your big red boy. What a wonderful life he had in your family's care. Feel comfort that he was loved to very end.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Rusty, I'm sure he will now be making new friends and running free from pain, a young dog again.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Rusty


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.....hugs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry that you can no longer reach out and touch Rusty. But he will be in your heart forever.


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

i am so sorry.. tears in my eyes reading that...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rusty was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I haven't already shared my sympathy, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so sorry


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tears welling up for me as I read your post. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
He was a beautiful boy.

Play hard at the bridge sweet boy!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss! There are no words.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My sincere condolences. Sounds like Rusty had a great family, so I know he was a happy guy through out his life. I too lost my golden buddy recently, so I know it is tough.

When the time is right, do consider a rescue dog. So many need a home and it is a very rewarding thing to do. It has been for me. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*msdogs*

MSDOGS

Your signature is surely a tribute to your Dixie and she would just love Micah!


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. I lost 2 Goldens to hemangiosarcoma - it is so fast.
Play hard at the Bridge, Rusty!! There are no thunderstorms up there (my Sunshine told me that - he was terrified too).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. RIP Rusty xxoo


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Godspeed Rusty...you were so loved, It is heartbreaking to read these bridge posts...I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It brings tears to my eyes. Two years ago we lost two dogs within four months; they were always inseparable. The girl's death was the worse because she died in pain (brain tumor). The boy went in his sleep (old age caught up to him), but I couldn't sleep through the night for over a year. He was my snuggle buddy. I finally slept after I got Scotty. You're in my prayers tonight.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

sunshinesmom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. I lost 2 Goldens to hemangiosarcoma - it is so fast.
> Play hard at the Bridge, Rusty!! There are no thunderstorms up there (my Sunshine told me that - he was terrified too).


I am so sorry to know that you have lost 2 of your babies to the same thing that took our Rusty. It is comforting to know that Sunshine was there to greet Rusty and to tell him he'll never have to worry about thunderstorms again. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Pumpkin (Oct 7, 2009)

Am so sorry for the loss of your loving dog. I lost mine on Oct. 6th. He probably has already met your dog and is running free together with all the GRs. 
My dog, was also terrified of thunderstorms too!!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Rusty was a very handsome boy. It has been almost a year since we lost our Jake, also to hemangiosarcoma. He was 10 yrs old and also afraid of thunderstorms. I know he welcomed your Rusty at the bridge. 

Hugs to you and your family, RIP Rusty.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My, God I am so sorry that you lost Rusty. 10 years is too young and too promising of more loving days to come. I completely understand how devastating this is for your family and how much it hurts. Please know you and Rusty are in my thoughts.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am SO sorry for your loss. I too recently (10/11) lost one, so I know how you feel. We were both lucky that they were not 'sick' long. They were doing well and the end came quickly. It is best for them, still hurts us though. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rusty and Maxine are at the bridge together.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss . Rusty was a beautiful boy.


----------



## svarrone (Oct 8, 2009)

*Rusty appreciated Y O U*

I wanted to give you my condolences for your precious Rusty. It is really *NO FUN* when your best friend is not around you. Rusty would *NOT* want you to be sad that he went over, just cherish all the good memories you two had created all these years. If Rusty had a specific toy that he played with, _HOLD_ on to it. Rusty* KNOWS* and *appreciated* that you took care of him. 
*Thank you* for being such a *awesome* caregiver !!!:wavey:


Susan


----------



## svarrone (Oct 8, 2009)

i love how you do the fun scrapbooking !! is there one online for free??  

I am just learning how to do that with Photos.. I will show you how i did mine.


----------



## samsmum (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about your Rusty. I lost my Sammy today to the very same thing. It is devastating. I too knew something had changed. He ate his favorite meal last night and by this morning would not eat his favorite treat. We both held him as he passed. Sammy wasn't afraid of thunder - for some odd reason. I know he will help Rusty get through it. My thoughts are with you. Everywhere you look there is a reminder and memory.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

samsmum said:


> I am so sorry to read about your Rusty. I lost my Sammy today to the very same thing. It is devastating. I too knew something had changed. He ate his favorite meal last night and by this morning would not eat his favorite treat. We both held him as he passed. Sammy wasn't afraid of thunder - for some odd reason. I know he will help Rusty get through it. My thoughts are with you. Everywhere you look there is a reminder and memory.


I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Sammy yesterday the same way we lost our Rusty. My heart goes out to you and you are in our throughts and prayers today. I know Rusty was there to greet Sammy and help him to cross over and be his friend.


----------

